# اللهجة المصرية: إكْمِنّ



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

يقول الشاعر حسين السيد
وبكرة ياما استنيته
واسأل عليه يقولولي فات
من حبي فيكي حبيته
اكمن حبي ما كانش ساعات

ما معنى كلمة " اكمن " في الأبيات أعلاه

وشكرا


----------



## cherine

كلمة إكْمِنّ تعني "وذلك لأن" أو "هل ذلك لأن"، إذا كانت الجملة استفهامية.


----------



## I.K.S.

لدينا لفظ شبيه في المغرب له نفس المعنى نستعمله عند الاستفهام غالبا:  ياكما


----------



## ayed

ربما أنها لهجة تعني : يمكن


----------

